# Check out Mila!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Big Dog, Big Heartworm | The Bark

Feel free to like her!
Bark Magazine | Facebook

Trying to do this blog to help prevent heartworm, and so that people know what heartworm treatment is all about - what it looks like, how much it costs, and what heartworm really is. 

I hope you can take a minute to check her story out and read about HW - so excited that the Bark is helping us!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How awesome! She's so pretty.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting that pic - and yes, she is a pretty girl, with such a big personality.

This was when she first came in - so sad.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Jean:

Have you ever seen this YouTube video of a dog having his heartworms removed from his jugular vein while awake? The dog is quite sick with caval syndrome and the video is quite an eye-opening experience. 





 
The video is entitled "Davey's gift from Dr. Garner." A total of 86 adult heartworms were removed from this dog named Davey.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG!!! Unbelievable!!!
The vet found them in the abdominal cavity of one of my fosters during the spay.
No, this dog was not awake.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Jean, 

I love the blog and I'm very happy that it got some "press". Ditto for BDBH! I think you do an excellent job of breaking down and explaining HW on the blog. 

And what a difference you can see in Mila. She's one good looking "older" gal!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Shannon - would that be okay to post on the blog? I haven't had the stomach to watch it! 

Rebel - OMG - that's very scary. I mean, you think of the size...alive...worms...blah. 

Diana - thank you SO much - I am really excited to think that maybe it will help so that another dog doesn't have to do this. I was very glad that my vet office took the pictures of the actual injections. I am hoping those images will stick with people. 

Mila says thanks too.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Jean:

I have nothing to do with the video of the heartworm extraction that I posted/shared here. I was just hoping that it might be useful in terms of education. The video is on YouTube. It was shared with me last year.

Shannon


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Shannon - we finally made it to caval syndrome! Big Dogs, Big Heartworm: Caval Syndrome Surgical Treatment I posted it - thank you. And between the pictures and the video, definitely...
A. want to make sure I never forget my dogs' hw meds
B. not so sure about pasta for a while

So thanks again!


----------

